# Those Coming In The Night Before!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Those coming in for Ryleys Run the night before, that are staying at the Best Western or anywhere else, just want to let you know, we have the big room reserved for us and our dogs, along with finger food, and beverages. If someone gets in later and wants to order dinner, they can do that and eat with us or in the restaurant itself. We have the room reserved from 6:30pm until ?????????????? LOL!!! So the dogs as well as all of us can mingle the night before. Those coming in earlier, can help us put the goodie bags together. LOL!!! Or you can help Kim with her balloon project. LOL!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

psssst! mommy - tell them i've got my party outfit on and i'm ready to go! :smooch:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great Donna! I am so looking forward to it. Maybe we won't have so many tangled leashes this year! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Faith's outfit, Patty...

I tried starting my balloon project way early...seems like you need lots of helium to lift a lawn chair! LOL

I'm so looking forward to the weekend. So is my son and his girlfriend and her Mom. It will be loads of fun. Dog Hair Everywhere!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh-oh...Jester is going to fall in love...



Faith's mommy said:


> psssst! mommy - tell them i've got my party outfit on and i'm ready to go! :smooch:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> Oh-oh...Jester is going to fall in love...


I think your right Cindy. I think Lucy and Brinks are definitely going to have some stiff competition this year for sure with all the beauties.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Oh-oh...Jester is going to fall in love...


 
you know, if you want it - i can bring the costume for you to use on Jester this Halloween. i'll be getting her a new one once i see what's out this year.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That is great Donna! I am so looking forward to it. Maybe we won't have so many tangled leashes this year! LOL


If Abbie shows up there will be.....   Im sure everyone will have a great time....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> you know, if you want it - i can bring the costume for you to use on Jester this Halloween. i'll be getting her a new one once i see what's out this year.


 
Awwww...that's a sweet offer! I love the bells...I wonder how Jester would react to them...he's probably flip out!


----------

